# Fairbanks, Alaska Rescue?



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Anyone have any rescue contacts around Fairbanks, Alaska? I may need help with 2 GSDs.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I can't do anything myself, but I may be able to get someone to help. What do you have, or know about??


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks Richard. I pm'd you.


----------

